# No drive no motivation ruining my final undergrad semester



## gorenzel (Oct 15, 2013)

IntoTheBlue said:


> This november is my last sem too.
> I flunked a few subjects which cost me nearly all people i know(they graduated last school year), one sem of loa leaving me in a state of a potato lifestyle, low self esteem and cash.
> 
> To make things worse I still suck at Fi/Fe stuff so ill have to put my loner skills to practice.
> Im procastinating right now trying not to think too hard about it. Well good luck to the both of us


I've been making a few strides, but I'm nowhere near feeling like I have my graduation set in stone yet. Everything feels so much more draining this time around and perhaps it is because I am finally having to face my fear of 'the real world' very soon.


----------



## IntoTheBlue (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd like to say stop thinking and do something fun but that seems wrong to say to an INTP.
The stop thinking part that is.

Nobody here can help you with that, only you can help yourself.
And the same applies to me so shit I'm equally screwed.

Get it out of your system.
Vent, spam, out with your frustration and worries.
That makes me feel better usually.

ITPs are loners by nature so don't let that part get to you.


----------



## aja0789 (Oct 26, 2013)

nice


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

aja0789 said:


> nice


Seriously.
1. Not an appropriate thread/context to say 'nice'.
2. Stop going on a bunch of random threads saying nothing but 'nice' just to up your post count. It's getting frustrating seeing it everywhere.


----------



## gorenzel (Oct 15, 2013)

So tomorrow is my last final and there's a pretty good chance I won't ruin it. I made it despite all the hate from Sly, who I actually got trolled by several times after this before I got to see him get banned, it was satisfying. I've come to enjoy this community though, the good and the bad. Thank you all.


----------

